# Angel, Coldharbour Lane Brixton: Brick Box applies for 7 day, 8am-5am alcohol/music/dance licence



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Something has finally been put up in the blacked out windows of the old Angel pub on Coldharbour Lane, in the shape of an application for the granting of a premises licence.

For those who don't know, the old pub has now been taken over by "arts organisation, cafe & bar, theatre & a skills share emporium" Brick Box who - in their own words - like to draw their inspiration from "where the street drinkers hang out; where the bins are kept."

Seeing as the venue faces directly onto family housing, I suspect some locals may be interested in their application for a 7 day, 8am-5am licence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

the application's here http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-AE6F-DE7AF735BFA9/0/Application_Prem1584.pdf

warning: 1mb pdf


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Live music indoors and outdoors every day of the week until 5am!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Live music indoors and outdoors every day of the week until 5am!


yeh, but while it will be amplified it won't be amplified to a level which would disturb the neighbours, they say so in the application.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Err, what?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

How can it be less? The place has been unoccupied for ages. Very loud rats?


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> How can it be less? The place has been unoccupied for ages. Very loud rats?


Even when it was open as a pub, I never once had any cause to complain. They might have one very, very occasional late night (usually for a wake/wedding) but most of the time the place was as good as silent. I rather miss it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

...and *spotless* loos


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and *spotless* loos


 Mrs M - you are obsessed with these loos!!!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

So is the plan to get rid of Brick Box then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Mrs M - you are obsessed with these loos!!!


 
Good loos are.... good

I have a bit of an obsession with the tiling in the loos in the Hand in Hand


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> So is the plan to get rid of Brick Box then?


Err, this is a Brixton news forum and I've simply just posted up their license application because:

(a) It's Brixton related news
(b) I think it might be of interest to local residents and some readers here
(c) The documents are rather hard to spot

There are no "plans" to "get rid" of Brick Box that I know of, although once again I can only express my disappointment in what appears to be their wilful lack of engagement with the local community - and they are, after all, the very people who may be affected by their late night events and parties.


----------



## Onket (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 20056
> 
> Err, what?


 
It's saying the pub was previously a pub, as far as I can see. Pretty easy to understand, really.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good loos are.... good
> 
> I have a bit of an obsession with the tiling in the loos in the Hand in Hand


 
Good loos have to be warm too - nothing worse than a cold loo!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Good loos have to be warm too - nothing worse than a cold loo!


 
True.  I was very impressed with the Albert's new loos but can't remember if they were cold or not.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's saying the pub was previously a pub, as far as I can see. Pretty easy to understand, really.


It's saying that by keeping much, much longer hours and putting on bands, busy events and DJs throughout the week they're somehow going to end up making _less_ noise than a pub that opened infrequently and kept very limited hours.

I'm guessing that you don't actually know much about the old pub because if you did you might understand why their claim is raising eyebrows.

But if you don't want to take my word for it, ask Mrs M and I'm sure she'll put you straight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> View attachment 20056
> 
> Err, what?


 
Similar activities - Sale of Alcohol?

I do agree that's it's almost trying to disguise the fact that it was a pub


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2012)

They're chancing their arm re the license and applying for the maximum possible.  There's pretty much no way they would get that.  But to be sure immediately local residents are going to have to object and list what the previous situation is and what the impact the one they're applying for would be.


----------



## Chilavert (Jun 12, 2012)

Agreed with Nipsla re; the likelihood of the license being approved.

Also would a supper club at 5 in the morning be better known as a breakfast club?


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> They're chancing their arm re the license and applying for the maximum possible. There's pretty much no way they would get that. But to be sure immediately local residents are going to have to object and list what the previous situation is and what the impact the one they're applying for would be.


The notice is really, really easy to miss, that's why I thought I should post it up here.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> The notice is really, really easy to miss, that's why I thought I should post it up here.


 
Definitely right to do so so people are aware.  I suspect even with no objections they have no chance of getting those hours, but you never know with Lambeth!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Definitely right to do so so people are aware. I suspect even with no objections they have no chance of getting those hours, but you never know with Lambeth!


 
Possibly 2 or 3am latest I reckon, but like you say, it is Lambeth!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Possibly 2 or 3am latest I reckon, but like you say, it is Lambeth!


 
Yep and even then probably only Fri/Sat at most.  It's also dead close to loads of residential, and the council have a policy of wanting to keep most of the late late venues right in the very centre so they can be policed/managed and where there's also not quite so much residential (although some).  Even the Dogstar doesn't have those hours!  But I would never make the assumption that they definitely wouldn't give it - Lambeth are too full of surprises


----------



## Dan U (Jun 12, 2012)

its the 8am bit i am baffled by. are pubs usually licensed from that time?

or are they doing an early morning drop in for the street drinkers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe if someone bungs them some money  

They probably need it with all their mismanagement of dosh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Dan U said:


> its the 8am bit i am baffled by. are pubs usually licensed from that time?
> 
> or are they doing an early morning drop in for the street drinkers


 
Well the Beehive and other pubs are allowed to open early if they're serving breakfast, but not that early.  Maybe if they're serving breakfast, but not alcohol until a certain hour...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Beehive serves alcohol at 9am, so I've heard... apparently... according to my sauces etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Beehive serves alcohol at 9am, so I've heard... apparently... according to my sauces etc


 
ah right, but is that only if you order breakfast, or do they conveniently forget about that?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 12, 2012)

No need to order food, it's one of the last bastions of early morning drinking round Brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Beehive serves alcohol at 9am, so I've heard... apparently... according to my sauces etc


----------



## salem (Jun 12, 2012)

I've never noticed before but has the HP logo always been that clever or have they updated it?


----------



## Winot (Jun 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's saying the pub was previously a pub, as far as I can see. Pretty easy to understand, really.



I don't know, these newcomers who move in next to a pub then have the cheek to complain when it makes noise etc. etc.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Hopefully they'll put some decent drum n bass nights on 

Personally I find the thought of cupcake shops springing up in the area far more offensive.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Hopefully they'll put some decent drum n bass nights on
> 
> Personally I find the thought of cupcake shops springing up in the area far more offensive.


 
I like the cupcake shop - as long as there is only one of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


>


 
Very reliable sources


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

salem said:


> I've never noticed before but has the HP logo always been that clever or have they updated it?


 
Never noticed that.   Maybe it's only for the hot ones?

The recipe's changed apparently though

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/8755685/HP-Sauce-recipe-secretly-changed-after-116-years.html


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Winot said:


> I don't know, these newcomers who move in next to a pub then have the cheek to complain when it makes noise etc. etc.


I'm guessing that you're thinking you're _smashing_ it with a devastating point there, but I've never complained about the noise coming from any of the bars and restaurants around here in nearly 20 years. And some of them they make a right racket _very_ late in the night.

PS The Angel is no longer a pub, more's the pity.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Hopefully they'll put some decent drum n bass nights on


No chance. Not arty enough. I reckon they'll be more £40 dress-like-a-dandy supper clubs coming up though, and there's the "Sexy Art & Rude Food" night coming up on the 28th too. Phwwoooarrr!





RaverDrew said:


> Personally I find the thought of cupcake shops springing up in the area far more offensive.


Who eats them anyway? They're horrible sugar-laden things.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Cupcakes are the foot-soldiers of gentrification.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> No chance. Not arty enough. I reckon they'll be more £40 dress-like-a-dandy supper clubs coming up though, and there's the "Sexy Art & Rude Food" night coming up on the 28th too. Phwwoooarrr!


 
To be fair, though, at least the "dress-like-an-Edwardian-pillock" supper club will provide any early morning muggers with highly visible targets.



> Who eats them anyway? They're horrible sugar-laden things.


 
People who like horrible sugar-laden things?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Mrs M - you are obsessed with these loos!!!


I am. I reckon you can judge an establishment by the cleanliness of the loos. The loos in The Angel were the benchmark against which I judged every other establishment. No other loo has ever matched. Fresh flowers on the windowsill, proper clean towels etc.


----------



## Winot (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm guessing that you're thinking you're _smashing_ it with a devastating point there, but I've never complained about the noise coming from any of the bars and restaurants around here in nearly 20 years. And some of them they make a right racket _very_ late in the night.
> 
> PS The Angel is no longer a pub, more's the pity.



It was a joke...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I am. I reckon you can judge an establishment by the cleanliness of the loos. The loos in The Angel were the benchmark against which I judged every other establishment. No other loo has ever matched. Fresh flowers on the windowsill, proper clean towels etc.


 
I remember going into a pub in Wroxham (in Norfolk) that had a loo like that, and feeling incredibly guilty about soiling their lovely bog with my effluvium.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Winot said:


> It was a joke...


Ha ha. Ha. Hilarious!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Who eats them anyway? They're horrible sugar-laden things.


 
When you have a small baby, sugar laden food is what you want!!!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> When you have a small baby, sugar laden food is what you want!!!


 
(and coffee!!)


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

How do poor mothers elsewhere survive without cupcakes?

(((mothers in cupcake free zones)))


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> How do poor mothers elsewhere survive without cupcakes?
> 
> (((mothers in cupcake free zones)))


 
On vast quantities of poundland toblerone.....(another one devoured!!!) *wipes chocolate from face*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> How do poor mothers elsewhere survive without cupcakes?
> 
> (((mothers in cupcake free zones)))


 
Eat the sugar raw.  Saves on making cakes and your electric won't run out halfway through baking


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

salem said:


> I've never noticed before but has the HP logo always been that clever or have they updated it?


Many times. Many, many times.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Eat the sugar raw. Saves on making cakes and your electric won't run out halfway through baking


 
NOOOOO!! cake, coffee, chocolate - if you're gonna be looking after a baby 24/7, you have to have some pleasures in life!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Back on topic, here's Lexadon's page on the venue:


> Lexadon are pleased to announce that we have agreed a contract for 6 month trial lease of the former Angel Pub located at 354 Coldharbour Lane over to The Brick Box.
> 
> With its positionality located so close to the buzzing town centre, The Brick Box looks set to become an exciting venue that will contribute to the cultural and creative melting pot that Brixton is fast becoming renowned and respected for.
> 
> ...


Here's their plans for the pub:







> Four mews houses, four high-specification apartments and one commercial space subject to planning permission.
> With its original features and vibrant location Lexadon are excited and eager to start working on this development.


http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/354-coldharbour-lane

Rather strangely, they also have Brixton gig listings on their site: http://www.lexadon.co.uk/news/gigs
Not sure what the pic of The Jam tribute band is doing there, mind.

Oh, and they've also bought Clifton Mansions.


> Clifton Mansions were originally built in 1896 as housing for workers at the nearby Brixton Theatre (now the Ritzy Cinema).
> The residential property had been famously squatted in the early 1990's for 10 years and was home to Turner Prize-winning artist Jeremy Deller and folk-punk band The Pogues. All now vacant, substantial refurbishment is now underway to comprise 22 self-contained apartments and 4 commercial units. The apartments will keep most of the original features set around the ultra-modern high-specification kitchens and bathrooms.


http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/clifton-mansions


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2012)

"positionality"


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't even begin to explain how much object to this line: "With its positionality located so close to the buzzing town centre, The Brick Box looks set to become an exciting venue that will contribute to the cultural and creative melting pot that Brixton is fast becoming renowned and respected for."

Brixton was a 'cultural and creative melting pot' fucking *years* before Lexadon and Brick Box rocked into town.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> NOOOOO!! cake, coffee, chocolate - if you're gonna be looking after a baby 24/7, *you have to have some pleasures in life!*


 
Wait 'til your baby grows up and sees this post!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "positionality"


 
wtf?  What's wrong with "position"?


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "positionality"


It's a vibrant word.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Can't even begin to explain how much object to this line: "With its positionality located so close to the buzzing town centre, The Brick Box looks set to become an exciting venue that will contribute to the *cultural and creative melting pot that Brixton is fast becoming renowned and respected for."*
> 
> Brixton was a 'cultural and creative melting pot' fucking *years* before Lexadon and Brick Box rocked into town.


 
Was just about to quote the same para!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Where do Lexadon go when they're already up to '10' on 'vibrancy'?

Here's where:


> New build consisting of nine luxury apartments in the ever so vibrant location Brixton.


http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/247-brixton-road


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Where do Lexadon go when they're already up to '10' on 'vibrancy'?
> 
> Here's where:
> 
> http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/247-brixton-road


----------



## boohoo (Jun 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wait 'til your baby grows up and sees this post!


 
And I'll say, when you are a mum, you'll understand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Where do Lexadon go when they're already up to '10' on 'vibrancy'?
> 
> Here's where:
> 
> http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/247-brixton-road


 
Extremely vibrant next


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> And I'll say, when you are a mum, you'll understand.


 
Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> They're chancing their arm re the license and applying for the maximum possible. There's pretty much no way they would get that.


This ^^.

It's a common tactic by licensees to apply for really long hours, then 'make do' with something less, e.g. 9am to 3am or similar. I expect they're just put feelers out to see what the licensing/planning officers think.

Presumably once the 'arty' 6 month pilot is over they'll just turn into another Dogstar/Living-style bar, under the guise of theatre/supper clubs etc. Let's face it, if you're going to buy property in central Brixton and expensively develop it, you either need to be a national chain retailer or someone who sells lots and lots of alcohol late into the night to make ends meet.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> They're chancing their arm re the license and applying for the maximum possible. There's pretty much no way they would get that. But to be sure immediately local residents are going to have to object and list what the previous situation is and what the impact the one they're applying for would be.


Let me tell you something. There was a person who applied for a licence to store alcohol in the Access storage in Acre Lane - in a shoe cupboard. I and Bill Linskey, chair of the BS objected. The lady in charge of "consultation" was highly displeased. She thought the applicants scheme to store alcohol in a cupboard, which would be offered for sale on the internet and on an 0845 telephone number was unobjectionable.  She also pointed out that the council had already authorised a similar scheme for a wine club based in Soho which stored it's alcohol in the Red Devil storage place in Kennington.  And there was a third one which I can't now remember.
Anyway when myself & Bill refused to withdraw our objections, it went to committee. And the committee passed it as we had no ground to suspect that delivering alcohol to parties at 4 am in various parts of Lambeth was in any way undesirable.

If they have that approach to licensing, they might as well close the department down altogether and lay off the staff.

I have had experience in the early 1980s objecting to a dodgy off-license on Brixton Hill - near what is or was the Fridge. That was when you had to go to the magistrates court & they took note.

_I have also been an applicant under the old court system - I was helping to run a gay disco in Merton in the late 1970s when the Police suddenly decided that a fortnightly disco in a council hall was too frequent for an occasional license. Maybe the new Commander was "born again" - you know how it is. Anyway it ended up the group (WAGS=Wimbledon Area Gay Scoiety) had to go in with a pub (the Dog & Fox, Wimbledon Hill) and in due course lost the gig because the pub just took over a profitable income stream themselves - c'est la vie._

Anyway the long and the short of it is that the Brick Box will simply apply for the max, and the council will interpret that as simply covering all possibilities. Not that they will use all the time granted. After all the Beehive has a license till 1 am. They last used that on Christmas Eve I believe.

Sorry to bore the pants off everybody. The best bet for objecting to to get a petition up. They would take more notice of that.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "positionality"



Apartments...


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's what the last Brick Box event at the Angel looked like: 






















https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=422787414420442&id=68722184329


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

How quaint


----------



## gabi (Jun 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's what the last Brick Box event at the Angel looked like:


 
That is the most depressing thing i've seen on the net for a while. Where the fuck did these cunts crawl out from? Fuck off.Cunts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> That is the most depressing thing i've seen on the net for a while. Where the fuck did these cunts crawl out from? Fuck off.Cunts.


 
They should have just got the locals from the estate to act as their servants 

Only dressing up of course


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

gabi said:


> That is the most depressing thing i've seen on the net for a while. Where the fuck did these cunts crawl out from? Fuck off.Cunts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

and why do so many of them use their middle names or have double-barrelled names?  Are we becoming American or is it purely for Facebook purposes?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 13, 2012)

Eton steampunk ponces.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Can't even begin to explain how much object to this line: "With its positionality located so close to the buzzing town centre, The Brick Box looks set to become an exciting venue that will contribute to the cultural and creative melting pot that Brixton is fast becoming renowned and respected for."
> 
> Brixton was a 'cultural and creative melting pot' fucking *years* before Lexadon and Brick Box rocked into town.


 
Well apart from the stupidity postionality located in that sentence, they seem to saying 1. Brixton is a cultural and creative melting pot. 2. It's becoming renowned for that now, and 3. they are set to contribute to that. Not that it wasn't a melting pot before their arrival.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Well apart from the stupidity postionality located in that sentence, they seem to saying 1. Brixton is a cultural and creative melting pot. 2. It's becoming renowned for that now and 3. they are set to contribute to that. Not that it wasn't a melting pot before their arrival.


 

This lot have been thrown into the melting pot now though


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's what the last Brick Box event at the Angel looked like


It's unbelievable to me- I feel like an alien-I just woke up- I must put my TV on RT immediately just to get back to some sense like the egalitarian 1970s! I bet that John Major would gave been shocked- he described himself as to the left of Blair at Levenson today- and he wasn't far wrong-night night


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

At least the toilets still look well maintained:


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Just looks a bit Lost Vagueness to me. /shrug


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

Wasn't there an offline where everyone want to come in tux and evening wear? I know, it wasn't £40 a head.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 13, 2012)

Toffline


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Wasn't there an offline where everyone want to come in tux and evening wear? I know, it wasn't £40 a head.


 
I doubt they done food though


----------



## hmmph (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I went to some similar dress up type thing at Blue in the 90s


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Wasn't there an offline where everyone want to come in tux and evening wear? I know, it wasn't £40 a head.


No, there wasn't. You've dreamt that one up, I'm afraid.

However, if I ever did put on such a night, it would be FREE to all, clearly advertised beforehand in the local community (so it wouldn't appear like an exclusive party for my vibrant Twitter chums), and it wouldn't take place in a blacked-out pub either.

HTH.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> It's saying that by keeping much, much longer hours and putting on bands, busy events and DJs throughout the week they're somehow going to end up making _less_ noise than a pub that opened infrequently and kept very limited hours.


 
Well, no. Thats exactly what they are not saying. Clearly they are being deliberately vaugue, and saying we're going to be licence premises, just like the building used to be.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Well, no. Thats exactly what they are not saying. Clearly they are being deliberately vaugue, and saying we're going to be licence premises, just like the building used to be.


Except they have clearly specified that they want to be able to regularly put on booze, bands, performances and recorded music from 8am until 5am - something the previous owners never did.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Just looks a bit Lost Vagueness to me. /shrug


 
It does look very similar, tbf.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Except they have clearly specified that they want to be able to regularly put on booze, bands, performances and recorded music from 8am until 5am - something the previous owners never did.


 
As many people have already pointed out, they are chancing their arm with that.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> No, there wasn't. You've dreamt that one up, I'm afraid.
> 
> However, if I ever did put on such a night, it would be FREE to all, clearly advertised beforehand in the local community (so it wouldn't appear like an exclusive party for my vibrant Twitter chums), and it wouldn't take place in a blacked-out pub either.
> 
> HTH.


 
You're good at missing the point of what people are saying, I wonder if you do it intentionally.

boohoo said- where everyone wanted to come in evening wear. NOT that you organised it that way.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> You're good at missing the point of what people are saying, I wonder if you do it intentionally.
> 
> boohoo said- where everyone wanted to come in evening wear. NOT that you organised it that way.


You've got that completely wrong, as usual. When 'Toffline' was mooted (many years ago), people wanted it as a special one-off event which I would have organised as a one-off Offline event, possibly at a different (free) venue. 

HTH.


----------



## gabi (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> It does look very similar, tbf.


 
It looks absolutely identical to the Angel too eh? (as described in their planning application of course)


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> You've got that completely wrong, as usual. When 'Toffline' was mooted (many years ago), people wanted it as a special one-off event which I would have organised as a one-off Offline event, possibly at a different (free) venue.
> 
> HTH.


 
So instead of flying off the handle & telling boohoo she'd imagined it. You could have replied with a straightforward, and far less confrontational, 'yes, that's right' or similar. 

HTH (but I know it won't, sadly)


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> It looks absolutely identical to the Angel too eh? (as described in their planning application of course)


 
Fuck me, there's another one at it now!! 

(missing the point of what people are saying, before you pretend you don't know)


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> (missing the point of what people are saying, before you pretend you don't know)


Phew! What a relief you're on hand to offer your personalised interpretations of what everyone actually _meant_ to say, while turning interesting threads into dull, dull pedantic point score-a-thons.

So, what do you think about Brick Box and the Angel? Any actual relevant opinions?


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm baffled you appear to be considering my opinion/s to be relevant. There's a first time for everything, I spose.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "positionality"


 
I too  "WTF!"ed at that.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's what the last Brick Box event at the Angel looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

THIS IS WHAT A CULTURAL MELTING POT LOOKS LIKE.

no poors, no blacks.



man, this makes me want to join class war.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> THIS IS WHAT A CULTURAL MELTING POT LOOKS LIKE.
> 
> no poors, no blacks.
> 
> ...


 
There are black people in the full photo set... dunno about poor, most of those clothes look second hand to be fair


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 13, 2012)

cheap clothes are second hand, expensive clothes are vintage.


----------



## gabi (Jun 13, 2012)

_We look for inspiration from the streets of the world; the places that are visceral and rough and ready; where the street drinkers hang out; where the bins are kept._


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

Chimney sweep.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Chimney sweep.


Are you a student of Charles Kingsley then? You'll be coming out as a Methodist next!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> THIS IS WHAT A CULTURAL MELTING POT LOOKS LIKE.
> 
> no poors, no blacks.
> 
> ...


 
Quite a few blacks attended if you look at photos as mentioned already


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Are you a student of Charles Kingsley then? You'll be coming out as a Methodist next!


 
If you say so.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Good job they kept the windows blacked out all night and stopped any passing urchins and street drinkers from rubbing their grubby noses against the windows while the dandies were inside having fun, what! Tuck in, chaps!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quite a few blacks attended if you look at photos as mentioned already


 
apparently so.  at least that criticism is unfounded.

but... misrepresenting people on the internet is what i do best.  incidentally, i was using the term "blacks" in a manner designed to evoke the unpleasant days when "no blacks" would be the sort of expression used by people whose attitude to integration wasn't beyond criticism.  it seems that i may need to explain this as i feel my point may be poorly expressed, or just plain missed.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Agreed with Nipsla re; the likelihood of the license being approved.
> 
> Also would a supper club at 5 in the morning be better known as a breakfast club?


 
The Bullingdon Club?


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

"We're all off to the Brick Box. It's vibrant. And e_dgy!"_


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> _We look for inspiration from the streets of the world; the places that are visceral and rough and ready; where the street drinkers hang out; where the bins are kept._


Translation: we have no culture, or ideas. No imagination. So we dress us up as poor urchins from the street. To cover up our Oxbridge heritage.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> "We're all off to the Brick Box. It's vibrant. And e_dgy!"_


Is that Nick Clegg bottom left? BTW anybody got one of those Free Eye test vouchers for SpecSavers? I refuse to pay £25 when I've had my benefit cut off by bloody IDS!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Is that Nick Clegg bottom left? BTW anybody got one of those Free Eye test vouchers for SpecSavers? I refuse to pay £25 when I've had my benefit cut off by bloody IDS!


 
If you're on Income Support you get free eye test anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

Here you go CH1

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/free-eye-tests-uk


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here you go CH1
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/free-eye-tests-uk


Thanks for that - didn't think.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If you're on Income Support you get free eye test anyway


I'm not on income support - I'm on savings depletion until I get on income support!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here you go CH1
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/free-eye-tests-uk


Boots don't do it in Brixton it seems. Dolland & Aitcheson is £10.
One of the staff in Specsavers said they do cut-out vouchers in the Metro for free ones sometimes.
That was what I was looking for - but I seldom manage to bestir myself to get the Metro - its a load of rubbish really anyway, isn't it?
I might end up at D&A. There's one of those near the UCKG I think.
Thanks again for the tip


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Boots don't do it in Brixton it seems. Dolland & Aitcheson is £10.
> One of the staff in Specsavers said they do cut-out vouchers in the Metro for free ones sometimes.
> That was what I was looking for - but I seldom manage to bestir myself to get the Metro - its a load of rubbish really anyway, isn't it?
> I might end up at D&A. There's one of those near the UCKG I think.
> Thanks again for the tip


 
Does Brixton Tescos do them?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Translation: we have no culture, or ideas. No imagination. So we dress us up as poor urchins from the street. To cover up our Oxbridge heritage.


 
You guys so didn't go to art school. Take plain object for example a cup of coffee. Put in gallery - talk loads of made up crap about it for example- My mug is chipped and broken like the cracked lives of the poor oppressed working classes of the estates. The caffeine in the coffee represents the potential for uprise amongst the individuals trapped. longing to see the cup as half full and not empty. To not be a mug. etc.etc. quote some obscure stuff. refer to an art movement - lets go for duchamp. he put the ordinary into gallery to subvert meaning. blah blah blah.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

And actually all this controversy is a great way of promoting something! I'm even more curious to see what I'm missing!!


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> And actually all this controversy is a great way of promoting something! I'm even more curious to see what I'm missing!!


That's only because it's your kind of thing anyway.

I don't think many people I know are busting a gut to hand over money to "lounge with fops and dandies in the Opium Den."


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 13, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Boots don't do it in Brixton it seems. Dolland & Aitcheson is £10.
> One of the staff in Specsavers said they do cut-out vouchers in the Metro for free ones sometimes.
> That was what I was looking for - but I seldom manage to bestir myself to get the Metro - its a load of rubbish really anyway, isn't it?
> I might end up at D&A. There's one of those near the UCKG I think.
> Thanks again for the tip


They often do deals at the independent one on CHL near the Albert, worth an ask.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 13, 2012)

As I said on the other thread, I quite enjoy the whole faux-Victorian thing sometimes (even if it's getting pretty tired by now) but to try to pretend that an evening like that has anything to do with local Brixton society is bollocks. It's a subcultural transplant.

In fact you probably _could_ do some sort of pseudo-historical night that had some connection to Brixton rather than just being generically steampunkoid, but I see no indication that this was tried.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As I said on the other thread, I quite enjoy the whole faux-Victorian thing sometimes (even if it's getting pretty tired by now) but to try to pretend that an evening like that has anything to do with local Brixton society is bollocks. It's a subcultural transplant.
> 
> In fact you probably _could_ do some sort of pseudo-historical night that had some connection to Brixton rather than just being generically steampunkoid, but I see no indication that this was tried.


 
Brixton was popular with the rich Victorians.  Maybe this lot got confused and decided Victorians were popular in Brixton 

What Wiki says about Victorians



> The *Victorian era* of British history was the period of Queen Victoria's reign from 20 June 1837 until her death on 22 January 1901.[1] It was a long period of peace, prosperity, refined sensibilities and national self-confidence for Britain. Some scholars date the beginning of the period in terms of sensibilities and political concerns to the passage of the Reform Act 1832.


 
Peace, prosperity and refined sensibilities


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> That's only because it's your kind of thing anyway.
> 
> I don't think many people I know are busting a gut to hand over money to "lounge with fops and dandies in the Opium Den."


 
well my primary school teacher said I was always in the dressing box as soon as I finished my school work. 

I'd consider going if it was cheap. It's my other half who loves this stuff. It's too art school for me!! 

Anyway, my kinda thing now is murals and babies... though when I do get to wear my me hat (twice), I've been to someone's birthday and to Offline.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Clearly it has to be an 'urban' thing to get accepted and have no campaign against it....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> well my primary school teacher said I was always in the dressing box as soon as I finished my school work.
> 
> I'd consider going if it was cheap. It's my other half who loves this stuff. It's too art school for me!!
> 
> Anyway, my kinda thing now is murals and babies... though when I do get to wear my me hat (twice), I've been to someone's birthday and to Offline.


 
Are there any murals of babies?


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Clearly it has to be an 'urban' thing to get accepted and have no campaign against it....


Not at all. Load of unrelated local ventures have found enthusiastic support here.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are there any murals of babies?


 
I think there is a toddler in the Ftzrovia mural and a mother and baby in the danesbury Avenue mural - need to update my avatar!!


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As I said on the other thread, I quite enjoy the whole faux-Victorian thing sometimes (even if it's getting pretty tired by now) but to try to pretend that an evening like that has anything to do with local Brixton society is bollocks. It's a subcultural transplant.


I'm rather fascinated by Victorians/Edwardians too, and have been mulling over putting on a themed evening in Brixton for some time.

It will, of course, be free all night, advertised openly, not take place behind blacked out windows and will have a real historical connection with the area (I've already been talking to the Lambeth Archives about the event). Stay tuned!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I think there is a toddler in the Ftzrovia mural and a mother and baby in the danesbury Avenue mural - need to update my avatar!!


 
Woah boohoo, you're pregnant again?!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Woah boohoo, you're pregnant again?!


 
Nooooo!!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Not at all. Load of unrelated local ventures have found enthusiastic support here.



Oh, has there been? Didn't know...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Nooooo!!


 
You are in your avatar!

You've turned into a short-haired blonde as well


----------



## boohoo (Jun 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You are in your avatar!
> 
> You've turned into a short-haired blonde as well


 
There is only one pregnant lady in a mural!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> There is only one pregnant lady in a mural!!!


 
Exactly.  I decided it represents you and the rebirth of murals


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Oh, has there been? Didn't know...


Yes. Loads.
The Brixton based urban community has a very long history of supporting local independent businesses.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

Not this one it seems


----------



## clandestino (Jun 14, 2012)

How noisy was the Cooltan? That was roughly in the same area wasn't it? I assume their parties were pretty late and noisy - but only at the weekends?

Those Supper Club photos are horrific. It's like seeing pics of people from another planet.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

ianw said:


> How noisy was the Cool Tan? That was roughly in the same area wasn't it? I assume their parties were pretty late and noisy - but only at the weekends?


I'm sure they created some noise, but Cooltan was set a fair way back from the street in a detached building and the parties were usually held in the rooms at the back which were close to the railway viaduct.

The building didn't directly face on to residential properties either (the 'Viaduct' housing development was a tyre shop then) and it was adjacent to the Voice commercial building which was empty at night.

And, of course, their parties weren't every day/week.

The Angel is in a more residential area as it directly faces the Barrier Block.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

ianw said:


> How noisy was the Cooltan? That was roughly in the same area wasn't it? I assume their parties were pretty late and noisy - but only at the weekends?
> 
> Those Supper Club photos are horrific. It's like seeing pics of people from another planet.


they walk among us


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Not this one it seems


Bit hard to support something you're financially excluded from.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Bit hard to support something you're financially excluded from.


 
It was a fiver to get in to that event wasn't it??


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Be careful Kanda, any minute now he'll accuse you of imagining something which he later reveals to be completely true.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It was a fiver to get in to that event wasn't it??


Forty quid to enjoy the full experience.

Brick Box could really learn from how other businesses have engaged with the Brixton community. Putting on expensive events behind blacked out windows with no local advertising isn't really the best way to make locals feel like it's an inclusive venture, IMO.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> Be careful Kanda, any minute now he'll accuse you of imagining something which he later reveals to be completely true.


You're in an especially bitter mood today aren't you? What a bore.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Forty quid to enjoy the full experience.
> 
> Brick Box could really learn from how other businesses have engaged with the Brixton community. Putting on expensive events behind blacked out windows with no local advertising isn't really the best way to make locals feel like it's an inclusive venture, IMO.


 
£5 for the full experience
£40 for the full experience with food

Was my understanding.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> £5 for the full experience
> £40 for the full experience with food
> 
> Was my understanding.


 OK, so it was the full experience but with less of a full experience than those who paid £40 for the full full experience.

Gotcha.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Forty quid to enjoy the full experience.
> 
> Brick Box could really learn from how other businesses have engaged with the Brixton community. Putting on expensive events behind blacked out windows with no local advertising isn't really the best way to make locals feel like it's an inclusive venture, IMO.


more like a way to make people think it's some sort of lapdancing venue or knocking shop


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> OK, so it was the full experience but with less of a full experience than those who paid £40 for the full full experience.
> 
> Gotcha.


 
That's a negative way of putting it I think. But that seems to be how you feel about the whole venture, up to you.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> You're in an especially bitter mood today aren't you? What a bore.


 
Bitter? LOL.

Just think it's a shame you feel it's perfectly ok to act that way.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> That's a negative way of putting it I think. But that seems to be how you feel about the whole venture, up to you.


It's a *factual* way of putting it. You did not get the full experience for £5 no matter how you bizarrely try to twist and spin the facts. If you paid a fiver you missed out on the dinner which was clearly a major part of the night.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 14, 2012)

What if you weren't hungry ?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 14, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> What if you weren't hungry ?


 
I'd probably get something cheaper down the village and then go in for the other stuff.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

But, but, you wouldn't get the_ full experience_.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a *factual* way of putting it. You did not get the full experience for £5 no matter how you bizarrely try to twist and spin the facts. If you paid a fiver you missed out on the dinner which was clearly a major part of the night.


 
I'm not twisting or spinning facts. Your dislike for this project is clear, I'll leave you to it, can't be arsed to argue with you...


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a *factual* way of putting it. You did not get the full experience for £5 no matter how you bizarrely try to twist and spin the facts. If you paid a fiver you missed out on the dinner which was clearly a major part of the night.


 
Was the meal an integral part of the entertainment? Were the performers in and around the tables and the £5ers were excluded until after dinner? You have a point if so, if not you don't


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

If you pay £15 can you have a bit of the food?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 14, 2012)

Scraps from the table?


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> Was the meal an integral part of the entertainment?


Seeing as the evening was billed as a "collaboration between The Brick Box and the famous Saltoun Supper Club", I would have thought so.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> If you pay £15 can you have a bit of the food?


 


snowy_again said:


> Scraps from the table?


 
Yes, yes. That would certainly fit in with the Dickensian theme


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

twistedAM said:
			
		

> Yes, yes. That would certainly fit in with the Dickensian theme



Should I wear anything special?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Should I wear anything special?


 
did you get new lounging pyjamas in the end?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> did you get new lounging pyjamas in the end?



No


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No


 
Debenhams (Clapham Junction) had a selection on sale the other week when I got mine


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

I have bought 'lounge pants' from the sale section in ASDA on Old Kent Road before now.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Clearly it has to be an 'urban' thing to get accepted and have no campaign against it....


 
you say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 14, 2012)

what the fuck are lounging pyjamas / lounge pants?


they sound like something i want.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:
			
		

> what the fuck are lounging pyjamas / lounge pants?
> 
> they sound like something i want.



As if you need help lounging


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> what the fuck are lounging pyjamas / lounge pants?
> 
> 
> they sound like something i want.


 
pyjama bottoms for men who don't wear pyjamas. 

or some sort of sportswear bottom that is too old to wear in public any more.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> sort of sportswear bottom that is too old


 
that sounds like david mellor's sex game.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Please don't encourage lounging pyjama wearers down my neck of the wood as I may have to fire up the boiling oil.


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> what the fuck are lounging pyjamas / lounge pants?
> 
> 
> they sound like something i want.


 
They are pyjamas. But because ASDA are American they call them something stupid.


----------



## Winot (Jun 14, 2012)

ianw said:


> Those Supper Club photos are horrific. It's like seeing pics of people from another planet.



The event looks a bit wank to me too.  And I would guess that those attending aren't exactly my type either.

But do you know what?  I didn't move to London to be surrounded by people 'like me'.  One of the things I love about London (and Brixton in particular) is its plurality: the many tribes of London living together cheek by jowl.  The place I grew up was the opposite - anyone a bit different stuck out like a sore thumb; good luck coping with it if you were in the slightlest bit alternative (I wasn't).  I love it that in London the ageing punk who works at Oxford Circus tube (to give one example) can have a red mohican and NO ONE CARES.  

IMO one of the key challenges facing humanity is for us all to conquer the fear/hatred of the 'other', whether they be the black teenager with his hood up, the homeless women begging on the street, the dull as dishwater provincial or - yes - the posh kid from a well-off background who has it easy.  Take the time to look beyond the first appearance.  Seek out the person beneath.  And *then* hate them (if they really are a nobber).

(Here endeth the lesson)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

Do they have a twitterarti account?


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> The event looks a bit wank to me too. And I would guess that those attending aren't exactly my type either.
> 
> But do you know what? I didn't move to London to be surrounded by people 'like me'. One of the things I love about London (and Brixton in particular) is its plurality: the many tribes of London living together cheek by jowl. The place I grew up was the opposite - anyone a bit different stuck out like a sore thumb; good luck coping with it if you were in the slightlest bit alternative (I wasn't). I love it that in London the ageing punk who works at Oxford Circus tube (to give one example) can have a red mohican and NO ONE CARES.
> 
> ...


 
You forgot to mention that a building in use is better than one boarded up, and previously licenced premises are better continuing as licenced premises, than being made into say, expensive flats.

But, yeah.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> That's only because it's your kind of thing anyway.
> 
> I don't think many people I know are busting a gut to hand over money to "lounge with fops and dandies in the Opium Den."


 
Personally, I'm more of a "lunge at fops and dandies in the opium den" kind of person.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As I said on the other thread, I quite enjoy the whole faux-Victorian thing sometimes (even if it's getting pretty tired by now) but to try to pretend that an evening like that has anything to do with local Brixton society is bollocks. It's a subcultural transplant.
> 
> In fact you probably _could_ do some sort of pseudo-historical night that had some connection to Brixton rather than just being generically steampunkoid, but I see no indication that this was tried.


 
A Lily Langtry theme night might be apt, considering her Brixton coach-house/stables.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Scraps from the table?


 
Only if you're dressed as an urchin, in proper rags, and with festering boils.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Scraps from the table?


More like this - OK - Jaah (There are some insensitive prats on this site - bastards!!!)


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> You forgot to mention that a building in use is better than one boarded up, and previously licenced premises are better continuing as licenced premises, than being made into say, expensive flats.


They_ are_ being made into expensive flats, or rather, "Four mews houses, four high-specification apartments and one commercial space."  It is extremely unlikely it'll ever come back as a proper pub, and as far as I can see the licensing is only for Brick Box's arty-farty commercial events - and they only have the space for six months anyway because the building has already been sold.

http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/354-coldharbour-lane


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

So you'll only be this disappointed for 6 months, then the REAL disappointment can start....


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> So you'll only be this disappointed for 6 months, then the REAL disappointment can start....


I'm disappointed that another old Brixton pub has been closed and sold off to developers, _full stop._


----------



## Kanda (Jun 14, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm disappointed that another old Brixton pub has been closed and sold off to developers, _full stop._



...and I'm in full agreement with you about that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

.....It's the way they reckon they've got the finger on the pulse of the Brixton community but come out with patronising guff about hanging out with and getting their inspiration from street drinkers that makes me cross.

To be honest it all seems a bit more The Crimson Petal And The White/Tipping The Velvet to me but it doesn't do their cred much good saying they've been heavily influenced by erotic costume drama on the telly.

If they were just doing their thing in a space awaiting the developers, doing their £40 a pop soirées, I don't think anyone would give a flying fuck. It's the unalloyed shite they come out with, pretending they're doing the community a favour. That's why I'm spitting blood and feathers.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2012)

'Community' is a much abused word around Brixton at the moment, seeing as it's usually coming from people keen to pursue their own commercial vested interests.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They should have just got the locals from the estate to act as their servants
> 
> Only dressing up of course


 
How about inviting the "Gas Gang" .They are local, fit the criteria of Brick Box:

"It is the forgotten corners, the ‘uncool’ areas, and the dark empty, ‘difficult’ places that we seek. It is here that we weave the arts in to daily happenings; it is here that different people meet, and it is here that ideas are forged and birthed from the fruitful tension between creativity and every day life. "


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> How about inviting the "Gas Gang" .They are local, fit the criteria of Brick Box:
> 
> "It is the forgotten corners, the ‘uncool’ areas, and the dark empty, ‘difficult’ places that we seek. It is here that we weave the arts in to daily happenings; it is here that different people meet, and it is here that ideas are forged and birthed from the fruitful tension between creativity and every day life. "


 
Great idea


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2012)

CH1 said:


> More like this - OK - Jaah (There are some insensitive prats on this site - bastards!!!)
> View attachment 20186


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

Kanda said:


> ...and I'm in full agreement with you about that.


 
I don't think anyone disagrees with that.

editor might disagree with me though, of course.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> I don't think anyone disagrees with that.
> 
> editor might disagree with me though, of course.


Can you _*please*_ stop all this personal stuff?
It's pointless, disruptive and tiresome.


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Can you _*please*_ stop all this personal stuff?
> It's pointless, disruptive and tiresome.


 
Please stop responding to my posts accusing me of stuff. Thanks.

HTH.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Please stop responding to my posts accusing me of stuff. Thanks.


It's actually you bringing up my name for no reason once again.

Anyway, I'd be delighted to not respond to any more of your posts or mention you or allude to you in any way at all if you promise to do the same, because all this personal crap is just disrupting important discussions.

Do we have a deal?


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2012)

It wasn't for no reason, it was because you always seem to make a point of disagreeing with me and twisting what I am saying. Even though on this thread 'my crime' was to simply point out that you had lied about what boohoo posted.

Bizarre behaviour.

I really think you need to chill out.

There will be no 'deal'. I will continue to answer any posts I wish.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> It wasn't for no reason, it was because you always seem to make a point of disagreeing with me and twisting what I am saying. Even though on this thread 'my crime' was to simply point out that you had lied about what boohoo posted.
> 
> Bizarre behaviour.
> 
> ...


 
For me these vibrant and edgy threads are what makes Brixton so marvellously wicked!! Why don't you two dress up historically, maybe Charles Fox and Pitt the Younger, and continue the debate on Ritzy Square and down the Nigel? We could charge punters £5 for a choice 18th century insult insult and £40 to have a plate of curry goat with you.


----------

